# $10 Corn & $20 Beans ?



## Vol

Will crops be a food versus fuel battle? If the drought continues, below trend line yield could be substantial.....maybe historic. The World food supply change wil be dramatic.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...d_against_fuel/


----------



## swmnhay

*I think this thing is worse then people realize.Another 10 days of hot windy weather predicted here will make things go backwards fast.Crops actualy look good here from road,except the sand spots.But I've had .85" of rain since May 25.So I don't know how much more it can take.*


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Cy, I was thinking that ya'll had plenty of moisture. A lot of our corn looks good from the road until you walk in it and 0 ears on some. Everyone is or had pollination problems with their corn. I planted some really early that missed the heat. That is good but the corn planted the second week of April had a rough go of it. Mike


----------



## rjmoses

Been driving from St. Louis to Colorado--pretty doggon dry all the way. Most corn and pastures looking very bad. Even some irrigated areas looking questionable.

$10 corn/$20 beans is a possiblity. But the real clash will come between food and fuel.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101

Food vs. fuel is history. Ethanol plants are already shutting down. They lose money when corn goes over $6.50. They are taking in all of their contract corn (most in the $5 range) and they are going to dump it back on to the open market. Instead of losing $2/bushel on uncontracted corn, they are going to shut down and make $2+ on contracted corn. The government is also planning to ease the ethanol mandate for this year. One problem with ethanol shutting down is less ddgs and corn gluten feed produced so more corn is needed for livestock feed. Corn is history here. Crop insurance adjusters are scoring everything at zero and bushhogs, disks and silage choppers are taking fields under.


----------



## Gearclash

I think we will know what most of our corn will do in a week or two, as kernel fill or lack thereof is about to begin. Early planted corn looks the best. There are some corn numbers out there that are failing miserably in drought tolerance.


----------



## Vol

I read a email this morning from EV(electric vehicles) which was talking about in Japan that electric vehicles had expanded so much that gasoline demand had fell tremendously and how it looked like the electric vehicle was about to do the same thing here in the U.S. Now, EV's will not be so much of rural americas lifestyle, but if the majority of city folk in this country went the way of EV's the impact would be tremendous here. The Chevy Volt is having tremendous success here after somewhat of a slow start and Nissans leaf is doing well. I hope that ethanol will become a thing of the past and world wide demand for crude will continue to fall as it has done the last 3 years. I would like to see some of the cartel countries drown in their crude.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I keep reading that we are shipping oil overseas that is being produced here! Why would we do that? Seems like we should be using our own oil. Mike


----------



## mlappin

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I keep reading that we are shipping oil overseas that is being produced here! Why would we do that? Seems like we should be using our own oil. Mike


Depends on the grade of the crude, some of it is too expensive for our refinery's to process enough to meet the EPA clean air mandates.


----------



## Vol

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I keep reading that we are shipping oil overseas that is being produced here! Why would we do that? Seems like we should be using our own oil. Mike


We are shipping alot of diesel to China as the demand is tremendous over there.

Regards, Mike


----------

